# AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compared



## xenophobe (May 18, 2005)

Okay, someone was asking for a comparison of the 650nm and 635nm laser pointers from AtlasNova. I don't remember who it was, but I got my units in today (thanks Arnold!!!) and promised a photo of the projected dot brightness.

The 635nm appeared noticably brighter in person than it does compared to the 650nm, but all the pictures I took shows them pretty much equal, the 5mW greenie was quite a bit brighter than either of them, noticably more than the image shows. The color difference is pretty apparent here and is accurate. Go figure. Anyways, here you go:







I'd definitely suggest getting the 635nm instead of the 650nm, but neither come close to even a 5mW greenie.

On a side note (which has nothing to do with the excellent services of AtlasNova), I'd definitely say I'm dissapointed there are no companies offering or trying to offer a >25mW red pointer.


----------



## Wits' End (May 18, 2005)

I've really wanted to get a non button cell laser for a while but can't justify the $ of a greenie. The $10 (2x difference in the 635 vs 650 is worth it then? IYHO /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Thanks!!


----------



## xenophobe (May 18, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

If you can afford $22+shipping for the 635nm, definitely save up the money for this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10323&item=4969036837&rd=1

Even though the difference between the greenie and the reds don't look significant in that picture, in person, there is absolutely no comparison. It's definitely worth 3x the price.


----------



## Raccoon (May 18, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

But that all depends on your intended purpose of use.

I would NOT recommend a green pointer for slide-show presentations, ESPECIALLY if it's for a class of students and the material is important for them to learn. For this, the 635nm red-orange pointer does the job, and nothing else can fill its shoes.

Green is just too distracting, dazzling, blinding, psycho-epileptic for projector presentations.


----------



## cy (May 18, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

shipping apears to be $8, are these any good?


----------



## xenophobe (May 18, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

I bought one of each to compare. To be honest, the 635 is decently bright. Enough for any presentation, but for 'fun', it's a bit dissapointing.


----------



## Kiessling (May 19, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

[ QUOTE ]
Green is just too distracting, dazzling, blinding, psycho-epileptic for projector presentations. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I use a <5mW greenie for presentations with overhead projecotrs (or daylight projectors), the old fashioned type using HID bulbs and transparent films /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ... and there the power of the green is well appreciated.

Raccoon, I ask you again ... care to elaborate on the epileptic-part? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

bernhard


----------



## Raccoon (May 19, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

nope, cuz i'm not a neurological specialist of any kind. i just know it's there.


----------



## senecaripple (May 19, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

maybe it's the pulsing bright lights that can trigger seizures in some people? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

[ QUOTE ]
i'm not a neurological specialist of any kind

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I happen to be one. And I really can't imagine a laser triggering an epileptic seizure by looking at the projected dot. A light-show is another story of course, but we are talking pointers here.


[ QUOTE ]
maybe it's the pulsing bright lights that can trigger seizures in some people? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Such light can in fact trigger seizures, but it has to be in a visible frequency and of sufficient brightness (normall, at least).

bernhard


----------



## BlueMars (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

Can the eye heal from damage?


----------



## Kiessling (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

Depends on the damage.
If you are referring to laser damage to the retina ... the answer would be "almost never" as the damage manifests itself as burns and scars that cannot be repaired.
bernhard


----------



## LaserMod (May 24, 2005)

*Re: AtlasNova 650nm, 635nm, 532nm 5mW, 30mW compa*

Yes the eye can heal itself to some extent over a long period. Obviously depends on the damage done.

The brain can also help - just like your blind spot is not noticeable (unless reading one of them illusion books) - the brain can also 'modify' the signal from your eyes and mark/eliminate any spot damage so that it may appear to have disapeared/blended in with the surroundings.

A bit like marking pixels as dead on a camera and shutting them off...


----------

